# KIPS Tests



## MCAT2013 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey guys a few days are left in mcat test.i have joined kips academy and i can post their tests but if someone else can post tests of another academy so that we can share each other experience and it will definately help in Mcat Prepration


----------



## ali3 (May 26, 2012)

thanls for this, i will try to cooperate


----------



## Abida (Jul 26, 2013)

*I Need MCAT Information*

I had also joined kips before three days.I also needs their tests.And please friends tell me all about MCAT admission date, foam availability & submission center of foam.


----------



## Mariamumtaz (Jun 26, 2013)

well any one who want KIPS tests and living in rawalpindi..can have books(bio/maths/computer/phy/chem)containing tests prepared by KIPS teachers and 75% mcqs in books are those which is in test given in academy..as i have bio,phy,chem and there is no need to buy english book as it has only meanings no test..ADDRESS:SCIENTA STATIONARY AND PHOTOSTATSHOP#7,AL-MUSTAFA PLAZA,6TH ROAD,RWP.phone#03328751007,03338011625https://www.facebook.com/scientavisionseries


----------



## fairy queen (Dec 7, 2011)

please post the all kips tests of atleast phy n eng...


----------



## MCAT2013 (Oct 8, 2012)

I will definitely post tests here but i need help of your people also u should post the tests of other academies like STAR. Infact they dont allow anyone to take tests home but we can capture pictures through cell of high quality camera


----------



## iram alam (Jul 27, 2013)

*Phy Questions*

some phy questions....
on earth the gravitational field strength is 10n/kg and on moon it is 1.6m?kg.an objesct having the weight of 50n on earth would have weight on moon....?
a 80n
b1.6n
c8.0n
d5.0n

a student wanted to make a pendulum whose length would be one sec.he used a string of length L and found that the period was 1/2sec..to get the desire period he should use the length of string...?
a1/4L
b1/2L
c2L
d4L

BOB OF A SINGLE PENDULUM IS A HOLLOW SPHERE WITHA HOLE SPHERE WITH A HOLE AT THE THE BOTTOM.IT IS FILLED WITH MERCURY AND SET VIBRATING...AS IT VIBRATES MERCURY BEGING TO FLOW OUT SLOWLY...THE TIME PERIOD
A INCREASES
BDECREASES
C DOES NT CHANGE
D FIRST INCREASE THEN DECREASE


----------



## Abida (Jul 26, 2013)

yes good idea


----------



## sahernaqvi (Oct 9, 2012)

is #1 C? Oh and I have a question about KIPS, are the KIPS books sold throughout Pakistan the same? Also would they work for any other exam rather than the MCAT only?


----------



## Abida (Jul 26, 2013)

Today i captured picx of physics 1st test I'll soon upload here


----------



## MCAT2013 (Oct 8, 2012)

*TEST*

CHAPTER NUCLEAR PHYSICS TEST.I hope u guys will also cooperate by posting other academies tests


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

from here u can check test of the star institute
https://www.facebook.com/MCATians2013
& from this page of kips last year flps
https://www.facebook.com/mcat.stuff

- - - Updated - - -



MCAT2013 said:


> CHAPTER NUCLEAR PHYSICS TEST.I hope u guys will also cooperate by posting other academies tests


gud job


----------



## CHOCLATE (Jul 5, 2013)

1.c 
2.c 
3.c


----------



## Mariamumtaz (Jun 26, 2013)

hi friends please tell me which mcqs books are good for practicing biology besides dogar?????thanx in advance


----------



## MCAT2013 (Oct 8, 2012)

Another test of physics of solids


----------



## waqas_arif (Jul 13, 2013)

I need to know about the merit lists of govt medical colleges


----------



## alizay (Aug 2, 2013)

hey i have prepared 95% of my tst accrdin to uhs sylabus bt some one told dat they might giv mcqz frm topicx nt included in uhs so wat should i do stick to syll
i am cnfused


----------



## Aisha (Oct 19, 2012)

alizay said:


> hey i have prepared 95% of my tst accrdin to uhs sylabus bt some one told dat they might giv mcqz frm topicx nt included in uhs so wat should i do stick to syll
> i am cnfused


Just Stick with the syllabus. I gave MCAT last year and none of the questions I could declare to be out of course!


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

Mariamumtaz said:


> hi friends please tell me which mcqs books are good for practicing biology besides dogar?????thanx in advance


Kips Books are really gud and also I have heard about Carvan but I have seen KIPS' books, they are gud


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

Awais Ishaq said:


> Kips Books are really gud and also I have heard about Carvan but I have seen KIPS' books, they are gud


do you think for english kips book is sufficent ?


----------



## Mariamumtaz (Jun 26, 2013)

yup for english kips book is more than sufficient..


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## Abida (Jul 26, 2013)

Send me your email id i'll send you a link through which you can practice a lots of mcqs ..chapter wise


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

Abida said:


> Send me your email id i'll send you a link through which you can practice a lots of mcqs ..chapter wise


Can you give me that link too?


----------

